# Cadet Field Exercises



## 63 Delta (18 Mar 2004)

I‘m running my squadrons field exercise in a month and was wandering what other succesful training anybody has had experience with. All post and ideas welcome.


----------



## alan_li_13 (18 Mar 2004)

It‘s good if you can come up with a theme to your exercise, such as search and rescue, survival, or patrolling. Those are all easy to do, provided that you have enough instructors, cadets, and a large field or forest or whatever area u got to work with.

From experience, a "capture the glowstick" game at night or dusk would really be fun for the cadets. Teach them all how to cam up with paint and sticks and leaves and stuff, have the seniors NCO‘s guard glow sticks and Junior NCM‘s lead teams of cadets. 

Lots of fun...


----------



## 63 Delta (18 Mar 2004)

Well unfortunately that is not allowed anymore. But I do have a theme. Its more of a SAR type exercise/Aircrew survival. Looking to do something a little more exciting than building squirrel snares and cadet personal hygeine. Boring.


----------



## corporal-cam (18 Mar 2004)

Well, I‘m in Air cadets so our stuff is way different but so far we‘ve had:
*Basic camp (setting up hooches, cokking IMPS(that used to be hard) useing napha (spelling) gas laterns and stoves. 

*Then we had overland trekking which I didn‘t do but I believe it was something like a 20k hike.

*Intermediate(has since been cancelled) in this one we had almost zero supervision they basicly made sure no one died and we had 0 contact with the officers and the scenerio was we were shot down with nothhin (simulated by a ride for I think 2 hours with 0 talking allowed, which was hard for level 2s lol then they took our knives and even watches)and had to survive and they walked us in at 10 pm and shided lights in our eyes to ruin our vision then blind folded us, and spead us out in a field. then we had to make signal fires, aeronautical distress signs etc. then hiked out through the bog with our duffles ( didn‘t get rucks, very hard on the sholders) 

*SAR (Search and Rescue) This wasn‘t really survival but the other way, we went out and looked for a dummy in the forest and went through all seach techniques etc. And a big part of this was suposed to be showing off the Winnipeg Grenidiers corps which was in the area, so when ever we walked by them we were super cadets and marched instep and in line lol.

*Cold Wether survival was just this Feburary and even though it was only -10 it was still realy good. We did lots of hiking with snow shoes and those rather degrading dog harness powered sled with cadets as the dogs. Then we had classes on cold weather injurys and shelter making. after all this we made and slpet in our own lean-tos (surprisingly warm) and then we learned how to kill and skin a rabbit (the hands on way!). 

*EXCEL is more of a leadership test where you get little sleep, little food and lots of work where you run around carrying water jugs and rucks and swimming across the lake in the middle of the night. This isn‘t really survival but a good course that most of our Senior NCO‘S do.

*SOLO this goes at the same time as SAR and Overland and you‘re all on your own until the SAR cadets come and rescue you (last time the SAR cadets failed miserably and didn‘t find them   )

*then there‘s staff, no real need to explain this but hopefully that‘ll be me in june   

Most of this is probally ir-relivant to most army cadet ex‘s  but I guesss it can‘t hurt.


----------



## patt (18 Mar 2004)

back when i did CL when we were out in the woods we had to look for our food it was quite fun cuz we wanted food so we worked as a team to find it...but yet the officers were the smart ones and decided to change the locations AFTER we left


----------



## corporal-cam (19 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by patty:
> [qb] back when i did CL when we were out in the woods we had to look for our food it was quite fun cuz we wanted food so we worked as a team to find it...but yet the officers were the smart ones and decided to change the locations AFTER we left [/qb]


You reminded me of something else that wont really matter but I want to mention for a trip down memory lane, when we arrived on intermediate survival we found out our stuff was hidden in all kinds of places including out personal and issue kit, and so was our food, and a couple of the more evil NCOS stuck our stuff in tress and two duffles were hanging off a branch 3 feet over the lake.
Good times


----------



## dano (19 Mar 2004)

Here is one of my experiences. I had posted it earlier.


 http://army.ca/ubb/ultimatebb.php/topic/12/90#000004


----------

